# Hormonal WOOSH while Breastfeeding



## CocoBird (Mar 15, 2013)

When I nurse my baby, or pump at that, the rush of hormones is SO intense, I'm overwhelmed by the physical feeling of it and the emotions. Like a big WOOSH. I have asked a few friends about this feeling, and it seems that they do not/have not experienced this nearly as intensely as I do. I often feel as though I am going to cry (not necessarily bad, just overcome with emotion) and sometimes I do. I do have bipolar disorder. I have found ways to manage my symptoms, primarily with mindfulness, meditation, good sleep, and nutrition. But I do wonder whether the bipolar is why I experience it so intensely. Do any other Mamas have this experience?


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

I think a rush of emotions is definitely something women experience in breastfeeding. Maybe you are a bit more maternally emotional than most of your friends? I suppose being bipolar might play a role as well but I'm not sure.


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

Interesting. I have felt it, but i get different feelings at different times. The same goes for listening to music, sometimes the same music affects me differently, or more or less intensely. I agree that being bipolar might have something to do with it. Why wouldnt it? Its a bit like when being pregnant, women can sometimes be more emotional, or at certain times of the month....count yourself lucky! How beautiful to feel the emotions brought on by breastfeeding so intensely.


----------



## bobcat (Mar 4, 2010)

I have gotten something like this, maybe it's the same thing.

In the first few weeks, I would sometimes notice a CRAZY bad headache HIT ME like a ton of bricks, while nursing. I guess it was hormones moving around. Sometimes some depression or irritability would hit too while nursing, even now at 4 months.

I have had depression, diagnosed as bipolar II at one point, and also have OCD, have experienced general anxiety too in my life. Right now it's not too bad, though, and I am not on medication. Things seem to ebb and flow throughout different phases of life and I am managebale.

Then, while pumping (which is something I do very rarely, because I hate it) sometimes I would all of a sudden get SUPER super irritated. I would feel it wash over me. Almost like the irritated side of PMS, where I diss something unnecessarily, and some poor chap has to hear it..... but to the extreme. And by the time I was done pumping, I would be like, "why do people do this? Such a waste of my F'ing time....etc etc." It would make me kinda hostile. I think it was that overstimulation, forcing that many letdowns. So pumping took a symptom of breastfeeding I'd get, and make it more extreme.

Sometiems even now, I feel that wave wash over me while breastfeeding, where my personality just changes. I just roll with it, because I am "Not" giving my baby formula, and it's not so bad, I am able to deal with it.

In my Mommy and Me class, I mentoined it, and one other woman who pumps exclusively said she gets that WAVE of depression that hits her while pumping. So I don't think it's tooooo uncommon. No one else said they had it though. Good luck!!!!!


----------



## nstewart (Nov 6, 2010)

I had this with my first DS. It was an incredibly strong rush of hormones as soon as my milk let down. I know exactly what you are describing. But for me, thankfully, the emotions were of extreme relaxation and a really good feeling, like eyes rolling back in my head and thinking "oh, ya". Strong emotions for sure, but mostly positive ones. Strong enough to make me cry, yes. I am not bipolar, don't suffer from depression, etc. so I don't know if for you that is the connection or not, but for me it was not. Over time, the feeling did subside as my body became used to the hormones. I am still nursing DS1, who is 3, and nursing DS2 who is almost 6 months. When DS2 was born I was hoping/looking forward to the rush again but didn't get that again.

I hope you are ok with it and not overwhelmed or concerned. It's a very strong feeling but will fade over time.


----------



## CocoBird (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm thankful for your responses. It's not a problem, but it's nice to know I'm not alone in this experience. The emotions are not usually sad unless I am already struggling with depression, and I have been pretty stable lately. Often it is really positive, though sometimes a bit overwhelming. I just need to take a few calming breaths, and it can be very relaxing for me. And sometimes I cry, but it's not a bad thing. Thanks for sharing with me, ladies!


----------



## salmontree (Mar 29, 2004)

I've experienced this too and my midwife said its called dysphoric milk ejection reflex or D-MER. It was worse with my first couple kids. I don't notice it much now with my 4th.


----------



## nstewart (Nov 6, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salmontree*
> 
> I've experienced this too and my midwife said its called dysphoric milk ejection reflex or D-MER. It was worse with my first couple kids. I don't notice it much now with my 4th.


This only discusses negative reactions. Do you know if it's the same thing when it's a euphoric reaction? My feelings were of intense relaxation, nothing negative.


----------



## BabySmurf (Apr 27, 2011)

Nstewart I have that same euphoric feeling at letdown - I just thought it happened to everyone. Its still there this time around but not as intense...although my first never weaned.


----------



## CocoBird (Mar 15, 2013)

well i guess it makes sense for my diagnosis of bipolar, lol, that sometimes i have the experience the way d-mer is described, and other times the euphoric feeling. Thanks everyone, for responding. It was helpful to read about your experiences, and I've read some about d-mer too now.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I've had two kinds of hormonal rushes when nursing. When they are young, I get ridiculously tired, like I'm going to fall asleep. As they get older, it becomes the negative issue as linked above, but not until they're toddlers. I nursed mine until they were 2.5 and 2, but I stopped both times due to the negative hormonal reaction. I think a hormonal reaction of some sort is normal as you do have tons of hormones released when you breastfeed.


----------



## CocoBird (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah during the first month, I would often fall asleep while breastfeeding! Definitely could feel the hormones rushing over and putting me to sleep. Powerful stuff, those hormones!


----------



## nstewart (Nov 6, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabySmurf*
> 
> Nstewart I have that same euphoric feeling at letdown - I just thought it happened to everyone. Its still there this time around but not as intense...although my first never weaned.


Exact same for me! DS1 is still nursing (nursed through my pregnancy, still nursing at 3.5yrs.) I was hoping for the same intensity when DS2 was born and while I still get a feeling of relaxation when nursing DS2 (not DS1, and in fact sometimes have some nursing aversion with DS1) it is not even a fraction as strong.


----------



## BabySmurf (Apr 27, 2011)

That is exactly what its like for us (my DS is 3 too)!


----------

